# TBFW #1: Do fish have 3 second memories?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Myth Buster: Do fish have three second memories?
By *Alcemistnv*
　
"My memory is so bad that my fish remembers things longer than I do."

How many times have you had a friend, or maybe yourself say something along those lines? You think it’s whimsical, and it’s perfect for the right conversation. Especially if one has a fish. But did you know, the whole idea that fish have a 3 second memory is developing to be nothing more than a myth? That’s right. Studies are now showing that fish can possible remember things up to six months! 
While the average fish owner might look at this new detail and simply scoff, more experienced owners might discover that the above is true! 
There was an experiement in which researchers from the Technion Institute of Technology in Israel trained a group of young fish to associate a sound with feeding time. This process was done for a month before they were sent out into the ocean. Four to five months later, the researchers played the sound and surprisingly, the fish returned for food! It’s not shocking in the least that these fish are so intelligent. Minnows are found to have the same intelligence as mice! 
In my experience, I happen to have four bettas, but for this example, I will only use my three. Buddha is my eldest one, and he has been with me for over seven months. Over the time I’ve had him, I have noticed that he reacts when only I come near the tank. Often, he will sleep on the bottom of the tank and wait until I am near to return to his normal behavior. Hmmm, not convinced? Alright.
My other two bettas, Pudge and Squirt, have developed a very interesting habit. They both live in a tank together (separated, mind you) and get fed at the same time. During feeding time, I will put the bottle in front of the tank, in a place where they can both see it, and as soon as their eyes catch sight of it, they will dart to the front of the tank immediately. Not convinced? Okay, well once I’m ready to feed them the pellets, I open the small window of the tank, and they both swim straight over to the corner of their divider, and wait. They don’t move away, because they know that that is exactly where I drop their pellets. I’ve witnessed them actually coming to the area, just to ask for food on days when I haven’t fed them yet! 
Fish intelligence is nothing to be scoffed at. Just because they’re small, doesn’t mean that their brain or intelligence is. In the long run, they definitely will surprise you with how much they remember. If they were any bigger, I’m sure they’d be able to say hi to you in the same way your cat or dog does. So remember, they can remember. 

(((Original article at http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1106884/Three-second-memory-myth-Fish-remember-months.html ))


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I always thought that was probably a myth. If you think about it, if fish only had a 3 second memory, then they would never get bored. And there would be less cases of fin biting. 
I know my fish recognize me. I've mentioned this a couple times but I had Fishie for about a month before my parents saw him. When they came over, he wouldn't flare because he didn't recognize them. As soon as they left he was flaring again with me sitting next to him on the couch. So he definitely knows me and remembers me, even having a long enough memory of me that he's more reserved around my parents who he doesn't know than he is around me.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a fish who now remembers a song.. I have in my video with him singing..lol..and everytime I play the song at home, (and not associated with feeding time) he starts to dance, and wiggle, and get sooo exited, and I watch from afar, then I come over to the tank, ,and watch closely, and I say..Hey Sammy, your song is on, and he really gets into it, his mouth starts going, like he's (singing it) so he must remember it somehow, and it is just amazing to watch..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol Lelei that's so funny and cute !


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Lol Lelei that's so funny and cute !


It is, and he is soo funny..if you haven't seen the video, click the link in my sig;-)


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Of course betta fish do not have 3 second or 5 minute memories. The same for goldfish. This has been scientifically proven to be false. In fact, betta fish are used in experiments that require memories. They can recognize people, objects, and rituals. 

Also: I notice you used the Daily Mail as your source... I would steer away from that one in the future. It is a British tabloid paper that is known for greatly exaggerating stories or straight out making up stories for sales. Not everything is bollocks in but the majority of its articles are skewed and fear-mongering in regards to larger stories.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't know if the forum rules permit links.. so I'll quote it instead.

according to researchers...


<<<The traditional view that fish lack the brain power to retain memories is "absolute rubbish" said Dr Kevin Warburton, an adjunct researcher with Charles Sturt University's Institute for Land, Water and Society in Australia. 

He made his conclusions after studying the behaviour of Australian freshwater fish such as the silver perch, which can remember a predator for several months after only one encounter. 

Dr Warburton said: "Fish are quite sophisticated. 

"Fish can remember prey types for months. They can learn to avoid predators after being attacked once and they retain this memory for several months. 

"And carp that have been caught by fishers avoid hooks for at least a year. 

"That fish have only a three second memory is just rubbish." 
Nobody knows where the three-second myth comes from. 
Dr Ashley Ward, a fish biologist at Sydney University, said: "It seems to come from an advert many years ago, but nobody is sure what it was for." 
Fish can also learn to improve how to catch food, said Dr Warburton, carry out acts of deception and modify their behaviour. 
For example, in reef environments cleaner fish who eat parasites off 'client' fish act on best behaviour when they spot a larger patron. 
Dr Warburton said: "What's fascinating is that they co-operate more with clients when they are being observed by other potential clients. 
"This improves their 'image' and their chances of attracting clients. 
"Some cleaners co-operate with small clients to raise their image so as to deceive larger clients, which they then cheat on by biting them rather than removing their parasites.">>>


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Whenever I open the flap to the tank I feed my fish in they always rush to the area where I drop it in. That's all of my fish (platies, guppies, rasboras + bettas) .


----------



## Xiuhcoati (Sep 7, 2012)

Look up syncronized swimming goldfish on YouTube...I highly doubt that behavior was just random


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Myth Busters busted this years ago. :U they set up an experiment with goldfish, and proved that their memory is at LEAST three MONTHS long. :U


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I had one betta in particular, a rescue, who I owned for several years. One day I started to notice his downward decline, and after trying multiple courses of action to diagnose and treat his problem, I eventually became resigned that he was simply old and dying. On his last day I was at home and would come sit by the tank frequently, knowing that I didn't have much time left with him. Each time he spotted me he would slowly and painstakingly float over the the corner nearest to where I sat (regardless of how far it was from where he was originally situated) and settle down as close to me as possible, just looking at me. At this point he hadn't been eating for probably a day and a half, so I know he wasn't simply associating me with food- he obviously wanted to be near me for other reasons. It was absolutely heartbreaking, but certainly was proof to me that he- dare I say it without being accused of anthropomorphizing- was capable of having feelings in some way. He certainly wouldn't have exhibited this behavior if he was only motivated by food, shelter, and reproduction as some assert about animals, and fish in particular. It truly was an experience I will never forget.

Do fish have memories? Of course they do. Although they definitely don't have cognitive capabilities as advanced as humans, it is a mystery to me why people are so set on trying to make this great divide between animals and people, especially when we all share the same fundamental biology. Fish neural tissue is composed of the same aggregate of cells as human neural tissue, nerve impulses are resultant of the same fundamental process in all animals, and even aspects such as immune function and cellular respiration are nearly identical throughout the animal kingdom, humans included. We are all the same, just at different levels of development...finding that fish have memories that span several months to half a year does not surprise me.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Kim said:


> I had one betta in particular, a rescue, who I owned for several years. One day I started to notice his downward decline, and after trying multiple courses of action to diagnose and treat his problem, I eventually became resigned that he was simply old and dying. On his last day I was at home and would come sit by the tank frequently, knowing that I didn't have much time left with him. Each time he spotted me he would slowly and painstakingly float over the the corner nearest to where I sat (regardless of how far it was from where he was originally situated) and settle down as close to me as possible, just looking at me. At this point he hadn't been eating for probably a day and a half, so I know he wasn't simply associating me with food- he obviously wanted to be near me for other reasons. It was absolutely heartbreaking, but certainly was proof to me that he- dare I say it without being accused of anthropomorphizing- was capable of having feelings in some way. He certainly wouldn't have exhibited this behavior if he was only motivated by food, shelter, and reproduction as some assert about animals, and fish in particular. It truly was an experience I will never forget.
> 
> Do fish have memories? Of course they do. Although they definitely don't have cognitive capabilities as advanced as humans, it is a mystery to me why people are so set on trying to make this great divide between animals and people, especially when we all share the same fundamental biology. Fish neural tissue is composed of the same aggregate of cells as human neural tissue, nerve impulses are resultant of the same fundamental process in all animals, and even aspects such as immune function and cellular respiration are nearly identical throughout the animal kingdom, humans included. We are all the same, just at different levels of development...finding that fish have memories that span several months to half a year does not surprise me.


That's a very touching story and I mean it, sorry for losing him. :-(


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I believe it, Aquarius likes to watch me play video games and watch movies with me. I'm sure to him it's more entertaining watching my reaction to them, especially the games. When I head towards the tv and turn it on no matter what he will flip around and swim to the front of his tanks or perch on the plant closest to me and watch me play. It has nothing to do with food either but he still does it and every time I look back at him while on my bed he will shake his tail, or if I talk to him he will do the same. Yet if others look at him or talk to him he could care less. He obviously remembers my face and voice and finds they are very important. Dare I say like Kim i hate to be blamed for anthropomorphising my fish but hell Aquarius is like my little buddy and like dog who can't follow me around the house. He listens when I talk and he comes when i call. He gets excited to see me and enjoys 'hanging' out with me when I play games, watch movies, or sit by his tank to listen to music. He even flares when I pay attention to my rats and ignore him xD or darts back and forth in his tank all uppity about it.


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a tank at the bottom of the stairs, and feed first thing after i get up. no matter what time i get up, when my betta sees me at the bottom of the stairs, he shoots to his feeding corner and stays there till he gets fed. ( makes me feel awful on no feed days)


----------



## Xiuhcoati (Sep 7, 2012)

rosy delta said:


> I have a tank at the bottom of the stairs, and feed first thing after i get up. no matter what time i get up, when my betta sees me at the bottom of the stairs, he shoots to his feeding corner and stays there till he gets fed. ( makes me feel awful on no feed days)


"yay it's feeding time!! ... Mom? Hello? Forgot something?"


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Xiuhcoati said:


> "yay it's feeding time!! ... Mom? Hello? Forgot something?"


haha


----------

